# Base Layer?



## Blue Iron (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking for the best "base layer" for the buck, I don't want to break the bank, but I want to be warm. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCAPES (Nov 10, 2010)

REI carries a black heavyweight fleece.  It keeps me warm while fishing in the teens.  The top and bottom costs $70 for both.  Lifetime unconditional warranty if you join REI for $15 too!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 10, 2010)

Polartec Power Dry Underwear from LL Bean.  Mid or heavy weight.  Free shipping and $10.00 gift card with $50.00 purchase.


----------



## Austin 419 (Nov 11, 2010)

ArticShield makes good midweight fleece. for 25 bucks a piece. Placed my order for christmas


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 15, 2010)

go to under armour outlet. sometimes there are a few good deals. http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/outlet


----------



## Austin 419 (Nov 17, 2010)

Austin 419 said:


> ArticShield makes good midweight fleece. for 25 bucks a piece. Placed my order for christmas


i lied. not what i decided on. ordered light weight and it wasnt what i wanted so im gonna try the rocky stuff next


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anything poly that wicks moisture is the key. Under Armour is a little too snug for my physique. 

Any thermals made of polypro and no cotton. I have some Rocky base layers that work well.


----------



## yaknfish (Nov 20, 2010)

Campmor's own brand has performed well for me, and good prices


----------



## SneekEE (Nov 20, 2010)

Get you a goose down coat, drop a thermacell inside and you will be warm and cosy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2010)

My favorite base layer is some I bought years ago that have a polypropylene liner bonded to an outer layer of wool. Just paid about fifty bucks for them, one of the best investments I've ever made. Much warmer and more comfortable than UnderArmor to me. I don't remember the brand name on them, though.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Merino wool...


----------



## devil-dog (Dec 2, 2010)

under armor - or ecws fleece..  it's worked pretty good for me, along with wool socks....


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 10, 2010)

Patagonia Capilene-Performance Base Layer.
1st layer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Comfort Skins lightweight Polypro--Wally World about $15.00

UltraTherm-2 layer--Polypro inner layer-Polyester/Wool Outer
layer---Very warm---Wally World--$20.00....

If its REAL cold I will wear both......


----------



## shea900 (Dec 13, 2010)

Polypropylene works well and it's fairly cheap, from what I hear under armour is the best but it's expensive....


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 13, 2010)

my sweetie got me some under armour base layer 2.0 and i love them.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 13, 2010)

The warmest light weight base I have used is Silk.  I got mine from The Sportsmans Guide and don't remember the price but I think it was around 20 bucks per piece.  It is amazing how warm it is.


----------



## shea900 (Dec 13, 2010)

Arrow Flinger said:


> The warmest light weight base I have used is Silk.  I got mine from The Sportsmans Guide and don't remember the price but I think it was around 20 bucks per piece.  It is amazing how warm it is.



Thanks A.F.  I might try that.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 14, 2010)

A top of the line Polartec is hard to beat..Also, goose down underwear from Cabelas is about as warm as you can get..Just don't walk around in the goose down underwear because you will burn up. It is only meant for stationary hunts.


----------



## UAflyfisher (Dec 14, 2010)

My favorites are Patagonia's Capilene and  the base layers from SmartWool.  Also just a suggestion,  lately my local TJMaxx has had UnderArmor, Marmot, and a few other brands of thermals for real good prices.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Dec 18, 2010)

under armor coldgear 3.0 or 2.0


----------



## gpwoodduck (Dec 18, 2010)

Patagonia Capilene, light-weight works most of the time, the Drake EST & MST, REI's and the stuff from Cabela's so long as it isnt cotton!


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Dec 19, 2010)

XGO is good an less expensive than underarmor  http://www.xgotech.com/phase4.htm

Mothwing also has a heavy base layer, I have them and like them a lot.  Just have to be careful if it isn't under 30 I'll break a sweat, then it gets chilly if there is any wind.


----------

